# Instrument Cluster Removal



## aimee0803 (Oct 18, 2008)

One of the lights is dimmed on my instrument cluster and I just need to know how to remove the instrument cluster to replace the bulb. I don't have too much experience working on my car, but would like to, and figured this would be a pretty good place to start.


----------



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

I am having the EXACT problem. We have everything removed, everything I read says to just bring the instrument clust forward and disconnect the speedo cable, but the instrument clust does not come out far enough to do so. This is very frustrating


----------



## eclix (Jun 27, 2008)

It's all good. We got it .


----------

